# Vokkero. A wireless intercom alternative



## gafftaper (Jan 21, 2015)

I want to add a couple of wireless units to existing my Clearcom system. I have been doing some reading and studying of the options and came across an interesting one I've never heard of. Vokkero is a European made wireless com system. It is apparently widely used by soccer referees in Europe and around the world at the highest levels. The reputation seems to be top of the line. I have found a good deal of discussion by American football refs who are trying out the technology and really liking it. They now are trying to get into entertainment industry and have a wireless interface device which allows it to connect with ClearCom (and other) systems. 

I'm having a hard time finding pricing. From what I'm reading it's probably not as cheap as Eartec. But, it's very well made, battle tested, and proven reliable. Very interesting. 

Has anyone used Vokkero? I'm going to try to find some pricing information. I'll let you know what I learn.

Here's the web site.


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 21, 2015)

I wouldn't count on someone like the NFL using them anytime soon -- the RF rules for NFL teams are very well defined about what they can and can't use down to what headsets and switches need to be furnished for referees.

That being said, I don't see the Vokkero system being too useful for a lot of theaters I work in -- their wireless interface seems pretty cludgy, no dedicated 3-pin Clearcom I/O so you would have to strip power from your Clearcom and give the Vokkero system a dedicated audio input from clearcom and you would have to give your clearcom a dedicated audio in from the Vokkero, essentially requiring you to make a secondary interface box. Their system is 6 beltpacks on a single channel with up to 5 channels which is a huge hindrance - I often times need dual channel tx/rx (main channel /private channel) and the ability to expand by getting more main-stations is a huge plus with an HME or BTR system, I seem to find myself running 8-12 wireless com packs on a musical (not including wired com) and usually 4 on a play (again, not including wireless). The fixed nature of the Vokkero system seems unfortunately very limiting, something referees don't need to care about, but something we care about in theater.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 22, 2015)

@themuzicman Actually if you look at this picture of the wireless interface really carefully and dig through the documentation on the site. Those are XLR in and out plugs on the bottom of the interface. It's actually VERY easy to plug into your Clearcom system.


Unfortunately, I finally found some pricing on Soccersuperstoreusa.com and they want $2200 for the basic three headset kit WITHOUT the wireless/wired interface. The better quality system is $3150 for three headsets. You might as well just buy a ClearCom system at that price.


----------



## rphilip (Jan 22, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> Unfortunately, I finally found some pricing on Soccersuperstoreusa.com and they want $2200 for the basic three headset kit WITHOUT the wireless/wired interface. The better quality system is $3150 for three headsets. You might as well just buy a ClearCom system at that price.



I'd say that's actually an excellent price for a wireless comm system, I'd certainly be looking at it more closely to investigate it's features and limitations.

Philip


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 22, 2015)

If you are only looking for a free standing wireless Com system it's higher priced than Eartech, but apparently it's excellent quality and worth the price difference. However, if you want to interface with a wired system I'm guessing it's going to cost a good chunk of change to get that device (can't find an actual price on-line), which drives it up into a price range close to Clearcom's gear.


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 22, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> @themuzicman Actually if you look at this picture of the wireless interface really carefully and dig through the documentation on the site. Those are XLR in and out plugs on the bottom of the interface. It's actually VERY easy to plug into your Clearcom system.



I was an idiot and only looked at the tech specs for the 4-wire version. Once I saw the 2-wire version, I see that it is very easy to plug in. Still, a decentralized system without the ability to place direct Tx and Rx antennas does scare me. It does have several pros and cons, but as a whole I don't think it is the best system to put into a theater -- definitely much better for a decentralized system outdoors.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Jan 23, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> I have found a good deal of discussion by American football refs who are trying out the technology and really liking it.



Telex has essentially dominated NFL, college, and HS football intercom since it's invention. I'd be very impressed if they got a foothold in this market, but that's pretty unlikely. 


themuzicman said:


> Still, a decentralized system without the ability to place direct Tx and Rx antennas does scare me. It does have several pros and cons, but as a whole I don't think it is the best system to put into a theater -- definitely much better for a decentralized system outdoors.



My guess is they don't offer antennas because it works at 900MHz, which penetrates through walls much better than standard 2.4GHz systems that most wireless intercom uses. The main downside to 900MHz systems are that they are limited to a much smaller number of users within a given area. 

I would also be concerned about a lack of support in the US, given how rare they are here.


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 23, 2015)

AlexDonkle said:


> My guess is they don't offer antennas because it works at 900MHz, which penetrates through walls much better than standard 2.4GHz systems that most wireless intercom uses. The main downside to 900MHz systems are that they are limited to a much smaller number of users within a given area.



They don't offer remote antennas because it is a decentralized system -- in a traditional HME/Telex system you need a main station to use a beltpack. In the Vokkero system you simply need two beltpacks and they offer point to point communication with no main station acting as a hub. In a centralized system I know exactly what areas have coverage -- I can control that and optimize it - at times it becomes a cost/benefit issue but overall I can change factors to improve the system. In systems like the Clearcom Tempest, on a huge job site I can even go and network my antennas to cover a huge venue. 900mHz offers marginally better wall penetration than a 600mHz system in a theater, but then again my 550mHz Motorola walkies penetrate walls on a building the size of a city block all day long because they have some power behind their transmit. In the end, you need the right tool for the job and I see this as a tool good for certain jobs (like referees, or a small film shoot) but not good for a lot of the things I do with wireless com in a traditional theater setting.


----------



## Joe Voorhees (Jan 24, 2015)

Take a look at the PortaCom Wingman system. Central station interface that plugs into your existing wired system and 3 wireless belt packs with headsets for $2,800 (B&H). I'm looking at buying one for the HS theater I work for. It appears to be the most cost effective system I can find the only real down side is you are limited to 3 wireless packs.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 1, 2016)

Joe Voorhees said:


> Take a look at the PortaCom Wingman system. Central station interface that plugs into your existing wired system and 3 wireless belt packs with headsets for $2,800 (B&H). I'm looking at buying one for the HS theater I work for. It appears to be the most cost effective system I can find the only real down side is you are limited to 3 wireless packs.



Hey Joe! Did you every buy that system? How did it work out? It's been a year and I'm once again looking for options to add two or three wireless beltpacks to my wired Clearcom base system. 

Anyone else out there using any of the not-clear com branded add on wireless systems?


----------



## Joe Voorhees (Feb 1, 2016)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Joe! Did you every buy that system? How did it work out? It's been a year and I'm once again looking for options to add two or three wireless beltpacks to my wired Clearcom base system.
> 
> Anyone else out there using any of the not-clear com branded add on wireless systems?



Yeah we did pick it up and it's not that bad. The belt packs are a little large and have 2 antennas sticking out the bottom but they work well. They are powered by rechargeable AA batteries so you can swap them out with alkaline in a pinch if needed. I really like that the PTT button can be set to on/off or momentary - mine are set to momentary so that way people back stage don't forget to turn them off while working. The wingman (interface box) doesn't need a power supply and is powered by the wired system so you can stick it anywhere that has XLR running back to the base. 

The only problem I've had with it so far was about 6 months after buying it the system developed a humm on the wired and wireless system with the wingman plugged in (when I unplugged the wingman the humm went away). I contacted the company and they gave me an RMA number to send it back. It was with them for ~3 weeks and they sent it back good as new.

Hope that helps,
Joe


----------



## MrX (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's another option. Seems well thought-out.


----------

